# Coyote hunting in deep snow.



## zac_369 (Feb 21, 2008)

Does anybody have any tips, or change up their tactics when calling with the deep snow. From what I've heard they don't tend to circle down wind as much, and if possible, will stick to paths where the snow is beat down ( tire tracks, trails, etc.)


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

zac_369 said:


> Does anybody have any tips, or change up their tactics when calling with the deep snow. From what I've heard they don't tend to circle down wind as much, and if possible, will stick to paths where the snow is beat down ( tire tracks, trails, etc.)



Snowmobile trails always seem to have predator tracks.


----------



## WACKNSTACK (Dec 9, 2010)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Snowmobile trails always seem to have predator tracks.



and moose tracks! Gotta love the u.p! 

Sorry for the hijack


----------



## Copper15 (Oct 17, 2012)

They will often walk in your foot trails. Snare guys often set snares on their on trails.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

i tend to stay in one spot longer when theres deep fresh snow since they cant move through the woods as fast they might show up later. also, i have noticed that the two coyotes ive seen the days after it snowed, neither of them circled downwind


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Scouting is so very important. You really need to figure out the pockets likely to hold coyotes during the time you will be hunting. Those tracks you see on the snowmobile trails often were made at 2:00 A.M..

Look for pockets of thick cover, away from human activity, for any daylight hunting. Night time is a coyotes daytime, so they will be active and spread out more.

With heavier snow likely cover is often a tag alder, cedar, or spruce type lowland/ swamp. If in the Northern heavy snow areas being near the big lake offers less snow and more deer/ food. Right on the ice is an option in some areas.

Then you need the exact plan of action, come in from downwind, or at least crosswind. You never want your scent drifting towards the best cover. Setup, call for 20 minutes or so, then leapfrog 200-300 yards deeper into cover and do it all over again, and again, and again.

We have called coyotes in at 12:00 noon doing exactly that. But these are areas that are thick, away from human activity, and had old and fresh coyote tracks in the area. A semi-auto shotgun is my gun of choice. It's either a close shot, or no shot.


----------



## Memay (Mar 1, 2015)

I've seen them stay hunkered down when there is deep snow, then a lot of activity once the snow freezes a bit and gets hard on the top layer. They seem to really become a lot more active once that happens. When they do run when it's deep, watch deer trails, orv trails, foot trails and also watch for them running rivers and creeks.


----------

